# Looking for a leave-in conditioner



## monniej (Jun 27, 2005)

i wear a curly/kinky afro and by the end of the day it starts to look alittle frizzy. someone mentioned that a leave-in conditioner would control the frizz alittle better. any one have any suggestions?


----------



## Laura (Jun 27, 2005)

I use Aussie 3 Minute Miracle conditioner in my hair, rinse out, then follow with Aussie Leave In Conditioner and that controls my frizz really well!


----------



## Mina (Jun 27, 2005)

I would say Jannet can help you with this situation. sorry i can't help


----------



## Laura (Jun 27, 2005)

Ya Janelle rocks when it comes to hair stuff (make up stuff too of course!).. Hopefully she'll have some suggestions for you monniej


----------



## NYAngel98 (Jun 28, 2005)

**taking a bow** LOL You guys are too much!





Well, as far as a leave-in conditioner, there are a few good ones....

Matrix Biolage Fortifying leave-in treatment

SAMY Salon Leave in Treatment

TIGI Bed Head Ego Boost or the Catwalk Fast Fixx

Nexxus Headress

If you want smoothing creams:

StraightSexyHair Power Straight

Herbal Essences Smoothing Cream

John Frieda Wind Down

Garnier Fructis Surf Hair Texturizing Putty

Matrix Curl.Life contouring Milk or Contouring Cream

There are others... but I like these best -


----------



## Pinkymarz (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* **taking a bow** LOL You guys are too much!




Well, as far as a leave-in conditioner, there are a few good ones....

Matrix Biolage Fortifying leave-in treatment

SAMY Salon Leave in Treatment

TIGI Bed Head Ego Boost or the Catwalk Fast Fixx

Nexxus Headress

If you want smoothing creams:

StraightSexyHair Power Straight

Herbal Essences Smoothing Cream

John Frieda Wind Down

Garnier Fructis Surf Hair Texturizing Putty

Matrix Curl.Life contouring Milk or Contouring Cream

There are others... but I like these best -





Ojion.....wonderful stuff! You can buy it on QVC! I bought it for my Daughter...(who is a woman of color!) and she loves it!!! She relaxes her hair...(I did it when she was little)...and Ojion leaves it soft and not frizzy!


----------



## Pinkymarz (Jun 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Pinkymarz* Ojion.....wonderful stuff! You can buy it on QVC! I bought it for my Daughter...(who is a woman of color!) and she loves it!!! She relaxes her hair...(I did it when she was little)...and Ojion leaves it soft and not frizzy! Here it is! Ojon...item number A03788


----------



## monniej (Jun 28, 2005)

thank you so much ladies. i'm making my lists as we speak!


----------



## glamslam (Jun 29, 2005)

I have used Infusium 23 on and off thru the years. It's good stuff and cheap. I wanna try the Ojon treatment soooo bad, sounds like it *might* be worth the pricetag!


----------



## jmrut22 (Jun 29, 2005)

K-pax makes a foaming leave in conditioner that smells yummy almost like being at the beach. Works really good with curly hair to tame frizzies. I have naturally thick, curly, highlighted hair. It works great when I dont want to wash and to undo the creases and frizz the next morning when I wake up.


----------



## QurlySq (Jun 29, 2005)

Monnie - I'm in the process of letting my relaxer grow out and I've found that my hair really reacts to Pantenes Hydrating Curls as both a regular condition and a leave-in. When I do my wash n go, I'll apply a little bit to my hair right before I let it dry, and by the time it's done i have curls with no frizz (unless I keep messing with it).





Sq

Originally Posted by *monniej* i wear a curly/kinky afro and by the end of the day it starts to look alittle frizzy. someone mentioned that a leave-in conditioner would control the frizz alittle better. any one have any suggestions?


----------



## sexysweets04 (Jul 4, 2005)

i used Infusium 23 also


----------



## peekaboo (Jul 4, 2005)

K pax and Integrity by Joico. Infusium is affordable and good.


----------



## envymi (Jul 4, 2005)

I just use pure coconut oil(not the kind for hair, the real stuff) or Hot Six Oil(my son loves this one cuz he says it smells like gummy bears)


----------



## Leony (Jul 5, 2005)

Janelle posted great hair stuff.

I hope you'll find the product you are looking for.

Originally Posted by *envymi* I just use pure coconut oil(not the kind for hair, the real stuff) or Hot Six Oil(my son loves this one cuz he says it smells like gummy bears) I remember, my granny used to put that stuff on my hair when I was a little girl, it made my hair so black, thick and shiny.


----------



## glamslam (Jul 5, 2005)

I love oils for everything! I use Natural 7 Oil when my hair is really fried.


----------



## monniej (Jul 5, 2005)

do you ever have problems with skin breakouts because of the oil? i've tried a few and the always seem to affect my acne prone skin.

Originally Posted by *envymi* I just use pure coconut oil(not the kind for hair, the real stuff) or Hot Six Oil(my son loves this one cuz he says it smells like gummy bears)


----------



## blaquepooky (Jul 5, 2005)

I'm 1/2 black and 1/2 Indian so I have that weird long kinky curly hair thing going on. The best conditioner I've found would definately be coconut oil, olive oil, and for my everyday use I use Paul Mitchell The Conditioner. My hair feels so soft and looks so much better when I use these products.


----------



## monniej (Jul 5, 2005)

do you experience any breakouts. i've tried so hair oils (not coconut or olive) and they left my skin in shambles. what is your skin type?

Originally Posted by *blaquepooky* I'm 1/2 black and 1/2 Indian so I have that weird long kinky curly hair thing going on. The best conditioner I've found would definately be coconut oil, olive oil, and for my everyday use I use Paul Mitchell The Conditioner. My hair feels so soft and looks so much better when I use these products.


----------



## glamslam (Jul 5, 2005)

I don't think I broke out...and I am definetly acne-prone. Maybe it's because I keep the oil away from my scalp and hairline, and just concentrate it on the lengths. I think olive oil is ideal if you're prone to breakouts...


----------



## monniej (Jul 5, 2005)

thanks jessica! definitely worth a try. do you use food grade oil?

Originally Posted by *glamslam* I don't think I broke out...and I am definetly acne-prone. Maybe it's because I keep the oil away from my scalp and hairline, and just concentrate it on the lengths. I think olive oil is ideal if you're prone to breakouts...


----------



## elljmz (Jul 9, 2005)

I have very fine spiral-like curls. I use Infusium. Have tried gobs and gobs of products over the years but keep going back. It's cheap and you can buy it at any drugstore.

Originally Posted by *monniej* i wear a curly/kinky afro and by the end of the day it starts to look alittle frizzy. someone mentioned that a leave-in conditioner would control the frizz alittle better. any one have any suggestions?


----------



## pretty_pink13 (Jul 9, 2005)

Hi

I have used infusium 23 and for some reason, it makes my hair feel like straw and its very dry-it's so weird! But I have tried so many leave-in conditioners I can't remember all of them! One good one is Bliss by Nioxin, it smells good and leaves your hair silky and smooth. I also like some of the Matrix products and that TIGI ego boost stuff, that smells really good, I don't know but I like my hair products to smell good....if you are looking for some anti-frizz, try john frieda's anti-frizz stuff, I know most of this stuff has been mentioned but they are really worth trying.


----------



## Leadfoot (Jul 20, 2005)

TIGI Bed Head Ego Boost is what I use. It works great for me.


----------



## MARIAN (Jul 26, 2005)

TRY QUIDAD LEAVE IN CONDITIONER

Originally Posted by *monniej* i wear a curly/kinky afro and by the end of the day it starts to look alittle frizzy. someone mentioned that a leave-in conditioner would control the frizz alittle better. any one have any suggestions?


----------



## MARIAN (Jul 27, 2005)

has any one tried this?

wella biotouch nutri-care frizz control nutrition leave-in-condition with pro-vitamin b5 and jojoba oil strengthens and nourish hair from within to improv its structure and combat tangles.

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top rowSpan=5&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left colSpan=2&gt;*Wella Biotouch Nutri-Care Frizz Control Nutrition Leave-In Cream 6.8 oz*

BIOTOUCH Nutri-Care Frizz Control Nutrition Leave-In Cream 

A caring leave-in cream for thick and unmanageable hair.

Benefits:

â€¢ Conditions and moisturizes unmanageable hair.

â€¢ Controls volume and improves combability.&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;

Originally Posted by *monniej* i wear a curly/kinky afro and by the end of the day it starts to look alittle frizzy. someone mentioned that a leave-in conditioner would control the frizz alittle better. any one have any suggestions?


----------



## Sofia (Jul 29, 2005)

I've been neglecting work lately and hitting the beach a lot and it was taking a toll on my hair. I have lots of fine, wavy hair that tends to get frizzy if you mess with it. It wasn't as soft as it used to be, but then I tried Neutrogena's Triple Moisture Silk Touch Leave-In Cream and it's really helped my hair. It's back to being soft and silky again. No more straw.


----------



## CWHF (Aug 1, 2005)

For my natural african american coils, I like the following leave ins:

Bumble and bumble Leave in/Rinse out conditioner

Jessicurl Aloeba conditioner (as a conditioner and a leave in---my HG)

Beauty without Cruelty leave in

Oyin Greg Juice and whipped pudding (for days when I need more moisture)

HTH


----------



## Lealabell (Aug 1, 2005)

I really like Aveda Elixir leave in conditioner. My hair can get a bit frizzy, but if I put too much product on it it can look a bit overloaded and greasy. Aveda Elixir works well just on its own and I find that I don't need any serums or other styling products with it. I can just wash and wear, it's fab. I also like Tigi Ego Boost.


----------



## monniej (Aug 4, 2005)

this stuff sound amazing. definitely worth a try. thanks marian!

Originally Posted by *MARIAN* has any one tried this?wella biotouch nutri-care frizz control nutrition leave-in-condition with pro-vitamin b5 and jojoba oil strengthens and nourish hair from within to improv its structure and combat tangles.

&lt;TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=3 width="100%" border=0&gt;&lt;TBODY&gt;&lt;TR&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top rowSpan=5&gt;



&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;TD vAlign=top align=left colSpan=2&gt;*Wella Biotouch Nutri-Care Frizz Control Nutrition Leave-In Cream 6.8 oz*

BIOTOUCH Nutri-Care Frizz Control Nutrition Leave-In Cream 

A caring leave-in cream for thick and unmanageable hair.

Benefits:

â€¢ Conditions and moisturizes unmanageable hair.

â€¢ Controls volume and improves combability.

&lt;/TD&gt;&lt;/TR&gt;&lt;/TBODY&gt;&lt;/TABLE&gt;


----------



## monniej (Aug 4, 2005)

loads of great tips ladies! i'm making my list right now. so many products, so little time! lol


----------

